# easter in bude



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

just booked 4 pitches for Easter near bude for £7 per night per pitch the site has a club, indoor pool, shop ect 
i cant remember the last time i paid less £10 for a Easter b/holiday in n/devon n/cornwall 
has anyone got a better deal ???


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

OK Chapter, sounds good - just tell me the name of the place but don't tell everyone on this site or they'll all want to go there


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

tonyt i've stent you a email with the web site


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That sounds very good especially as it has a pool, can you let me in on the secret :wink:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

zulurita sent you a pm with campsite web site


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

tonyt said:


> ........ just tell me the name of the place but don't tell everyone on this site or they'll all want to go there


I was only joking!!

If it's a good site at a good price then spread the word and be sure to add it to the database.


----------



## cobaltkoala (Sep 11, 2006)

*Widemouth Bay - Perhaps!*

http://www.johnfowlerholidays.co.uk/tents-and-touring.htm

We did it last year and it was great value for money.

Amenities not too bad but we did go on a very buy weekend!


----------

